# Class datei lesen



## javaman7 (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo.

Ich hab folgende frage. ich möchte gerne den quellcode einer Class datei lesen. wenn ich sie in meinem java editor (jbuilder) öffne wird diese unvollständig angezeigt. es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die methoden nicht implementiert werden können. doch genau die methoden interessieren mich bei diesem applet. 

liegt das problem nun an den einstellungen meines editors oder wo anderes. gibt es evtl. noch andere möglichkeiten eine Class datei zu öffnen, also den quellcode zu lesen. 

vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2007)

Class Dateien sind Kompilate, kein Quelltext.
Es lässt sich daraus Quellcode generieren, dafür verwendet man einen Decompiler, der entstehende Quelltext ist aber nicht identisch mit dem Original.


----------



## hansz (12. Jun 2007)

Ein geeigneter Java-Decompiler ist unter

www.kpdus.com/jad.html

zu finden.

Es kann eine Windows-Version heruntergeladen werden (zip-Archiv), die die Datei jad.exe enthält.
In der Konsole (Eingabeaufforderung) kann dann z.B. eingegeben werden:

> jad Test.class

Dabei ist Test.class die Klassendatei, von der der Java-Quellcode erhalten werden möchte. Nach der Eingabe wird im selben Verzeichnis die Datei Test.jad erzeugt. Die Textdatei kann dann in einem gewöhnlichen Editor angezeigt werden, z.B.:


```
// Decompiled by Jad v1.5.8g. Copyright 2001 Pavel Kouznetsov.
// Jad home page: [url]http://www.kpdus.com/jad.html[/url]
// Decompiler options: packimports(3) 
// Source File Name:   Test.java


public class Test
{

    public Test()
    {
    }

    public static void main(String args[])
    {
    }
}
```


----------

